# Best way to dispose of grout waste water?



## joecaption

SHould be fine.


----------



## Blondesense

My understanding is large gobs of grout can harden in drains. If you're talking about just dirty water that was used for the final grout clean-up you'd probably be fine, but why take a chance. I don't like dumping any potential problems down the drain.
I'm no expert, but I've always dumped any grout water outside.


----------



## cibula11

Blondesense said:


> My understanding is large gobs of grout can harden in drains. If you're talking about just dirty water that was used for the final grout clean-up you'd probably be fine, but why take a chance. I don't like dumping any potential problems down the drain.
> I'm no expert, but I've always dumped any grout water outside.


I'm with you. Why take the chance if you can dump it outside?


----------



## darsunt

Where to dump it?
Your not supposed to dump it in the street drains (but I do if I can get away with it)
The grass where the waste grout water was dumped looks fine. Should you dump it on the lawn?


----------



## joecaption

Not going to harm the lawn.


----------



## oh'mike

Not going to hurt the grass-----never dump any grout slush down any drain---ever--

what else would you do with the wash water?


----------



## concretemasonry

There is a common phrase that says "dilution is the solution to pollution" if it is controlled and it is used in many sewerage/water treatment plants. The key items are the reduction of solids(clods or clogs) that impair drainage and treatment efficiency if it flows to a treatment system or plant (usually an old combined storm/sanitary system). That is a big and very costly item.

There are situations where alkaline (lime based) discharges can be beneficial to sewerage treatment plants and may not be objectionable in storm water systems and the addition of lime to lawns is permitted.

Dick


----------



## robertBny

I agree with most posts here. Never dump the grout water down the drain because that water contains grout in it and could harden in the drain and cause a major headache. 

I've done quite a few tile jobs and I usually just find a spot in the backyard, usually behind a shed or something to that nature to dump my grout water. It doesn't harm vegetation however I don't like just dumping it right in front of where my customer can see it in plain sight. From experience though after the first good rainfall any residue is mostly washed away.


----------



## Maintenance 6

I once saw a tile contractor made responsible to replumb the waste lines in a commercial building when his crew washed grout and tile tools off in the sinks. When the plumber cut the drain lines apart, they were 3/4 full of hardened grout. The owner wouldn't accept a patch, so they had to take the lines apart the whole way back until there was no evidence of blockage.............. A different tile crew finished that job. :laughing:


----------

